

What's the difference between UI design and UX design? - thinker
http://www.quora.com/What-s-the-difference-between-UI-design-and-UX-design

======
sahillavingia
They're very similar. You design UI to provide a good UX. A good UX is so
because of good UI.

The only difference I can think of is that UI may include looking beautiful
(gradients, shine), while UX isn't concerned with that. Really, you're talking
about similar things.

------
bherms
I've always looked at it as UI is a part of UX. The user interface is just
that -- the interface to your site/application. The user interface
incorporates the UI, but also includes how it feels to move throughout the UI
and traverse and use the site/app.

------
tjpick
the top two answers are opposite.

------
GHFigs
UI - UX = -IX

~~~
vitovito
So, this was voted down because it was a reddit-style joke answer, but there's
a kernel of truth in there.

A user interface is different from the user experience because of the
interaction (abbreviated Ix; interaction design is IxD).

User experience is the entire experience of the user, and you can broaden it
to include the documentation, the packaging, the APIs, the phone menus (I do),
or you can narrow it to include just the purview of the application itself.

The user interface is just that: the interface, the actual buttons you click
on and command prompts you type text into. The interface is controls laid out
by developers and front-end engineers plus a visual treatment defined by
graphic designers and visual artists, but the user experience designers told
them what visual and contextual priority some controls have over others,
provided a recommended information architecture for menus, a expertly defined
placement for widgets, suggested reaction times for responses and copy for
dialogs.

The study of how the users will interact with the application is the
difference between throwing a bunch of controls in a window, and designing the
experience they will have.

